# Song about deployments, postings, and loosing comrads



## Mikisew01 (21 May 2011)

Just wanted to pass on a link to YouTube for a band that has a song called "What a Soldier Must Do".  It is a Canadian band out of North Bay Ontario.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JaS2uC24


----------



## Loachman (21 May 2011)

Decent.


----------

